# Best Time To Over Seed?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Now or late September. Temps should be cooling. You certainly got some rain recently? 

Detach if that is an issue. Scarify (scratch up) the soil and top dress the seeds. Keep them moist. 

You do not want to use a high nitrogen lawn fertilizer this late in the season though.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and hell yeah, lots of rain. Getting an idea of whats its like to be in Seattle. 

What do you cover the seeds with? Pete moss? Is it safe to use lime pellets with the seeds?


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Peat moss is OK, but keep it a really thin layer (~1/4"). Grass seed needs soil contact but doesn't like being buried. Topdressing with a thin layer of compost, overseeding, then lightly raking in the seeds works well too.

Now is a good time to do this, but just watch the soil moisture if we get an Indian summer later in September.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

II Weeks said:


> What do you cover the seeds with? Pete moss? Is it safe to use lime pellets with the seeds?


I like organic materials that do not clump and hold water better than peat moss for top dressing. 

Don't start messing around with adding lime without doing a soil analysis or at least running your soil through a $20 ph test kit.

And if your soil is wacked and out of balance to support seeds or the lawn you are trying to overseed? You need to adjust it or you will be wasting money and at this for a lifetime. 

A complete soil lab analysis will not cost you that much more than a DIY test kit. It will save you a lot of aggravation in terms of what to feed, how to seed, and how to make your landscape special. Well worth the money.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks again

I havent done a soil test in years. Really appreciate your help


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

should I power rake before aerate?


----------



## raichovasilev (Sep 27, 2011)

You should aerate NOW these are the best days to over seed your lawn, Temperature is cooling now and the rain should have made the earth great for over seeding. Do aerate before you over seed though, if you do not have an aerator you can rent one from the home depot tool rental it will cost you I think $100/4 hours and it also has a built in over seeder.


----------



## CLC (Oct 5, 2011)

Overseeders be aware of the issue of leaves if you have a lot of trees. It's best to get the seedlings up and established before they're smothered. Once they've grown tall enough to mow keep mowing regularly (using the 1/3 rule) which will have the added benefit of removing or mulching away the leaf accumulations.


----------

